

Megaupload's Kim Schmitz arrested in Auckland (police statement) - rjd
http://www.3news.co.nz/Megauploads-Kim-Schmitz-arrested-in-Auckland-site-shut-down/tabid/311/articleID/240007/Default.aspx

======
rjd
Just realized this might be geo-blocked to NZ only viewers, I know some video
content is as part of their bandwidth agreements (I know the team there quite
well). So sorry if it is.

